# Slow dance songs...aahhh, the memories :)



## applecruncher (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## applecruncher (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## applecruncher (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## applecruncher (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## applecruncher (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2019)

applecruncher said:


>



My parents had this album. My favorite was Stranger in Paradise!


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## applecruncher (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## applecruncher (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## applecruncher (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## applecruncher (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Trade (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## applecruncher (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Gary O' (Mar 7, 2019)

applecruncher said:


>



personal fav of mine


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## jujube (Mar 7, 2019)

1960. Friday night junior high school dances at the YMCA.  

All I wanted out of life was for a handsome young man named Wayne to ask me to dance, ideally when Paul Anka's "Put Your Head on my Shoulder" was playing.  I'd put my head on his shoulder and maybe caress his golden duck-tail hairdo.  Ahhhhh…..he was a hunk.  Everyone in the Y gym would look at us with jealousy. I would be the envy of all the other girls.

Screeeeeech BAM!…...that was the sound of my dreams crashing into a brick wall.  Never gonna happen.  Never. He was the school heartthrob.  I was a glasses-wearing kinky-haired dork.  A few couples danced......the ones "going steady".   As for the rest of us?  The girls danced the fast dances with the other girls.  The boys stood around the walls and sneered.   If he HAD ever asked me to dance, I probably would have fainted dead away or peed my pants. 

I still love that song, though.  Every time I hear it on the oldies station, I see him, Brylcreamed-hair glistening in the overhead lights....ignoring me once again.  I'd still be waiting for that dance, but he's dead.  Bummer.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## MeAgain (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## MeAgain (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Wren (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Wren (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## MeAgain (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## applecruncher (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## applecruncher (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Snowbound (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Wren (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 11, 2019)

_Where Or When_ by Dion & The Belmonts


----------



## oldman (Mar 12, 2019)

Here is a REAL tear-jerker from 1960. OOOHHHH, the memories of this song!!!


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 12, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> _Where Or When_ by Dion & The Belmonts




Good one fmdog. I like all these songs sweet romantic songs yall are putting up.

Here is yours ,


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 12, 2019)

One of the songs mama played on piano. She would go from Johann Strauss Blue Danube  to Jerry Lee Lewis Great Balls Of Fire. She had played since she was 6. She also played guitar now and then but mostly loved piano. She taught me to love all kinds of music.

This is one she sang quite often.


----------



## oldman (Mar 14, 2019)

MeAgain said:


> Good one fmdog. I like all these songs sweet romantic songs yall are putting up.
> 
> Here is yours ,




When this song first came out, I heard it on American Bandstand. My Mom had been cleaning in the den at the time and she said that she remembered that song. She told me then that she heard that son back in the '30's. That makes this song a remake. I am going to have to see if I can find the original. Check it out:

<font size="3">


----------



## CindyLouWho (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## oldman (Mar 17, 2019)

Who remembers these songs?


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Mar 27, 2019)

Put Your head on My Shoulder, Whisper in my Ear..._The Lettermen
_I think the emcee introduced them as The Leathermen.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (May 17, 2019)




----------



## AZ Jim (May 17, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvh3TpXa9fY


----------



## Olivia (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 7, 2019)

Rick chose this as our first dance song at our wedding, as he said it made him think of me.  I never "loved" the song, but I liked it well enough to agree with his decision.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 10, 2019)

This is the first song I remember slow dancing to, in Ronny's den, with a girl who put her head on my shoulder, in the dark! Heaven! We were twelve. Man, if I could go back to that night, that time in my life, knowing what I do, now. (Just heard from Ronny, today. Yeah, I've kept in touch with friends from wayyyyyy back.)


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 5, 2019)

My Husband and I danced to this song at our wedding.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 5, 2019)

I have very nice memories associated with this one...


----------



## Llynn (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 23, 2019)

Oh what I'd give to dance again with my dear Husband.


----------



## treeguy64 (Nov 23, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> My Husband and I danced to this song at our wedding.


We used to do it at weddings, all of the time. Got in trouble, once, because the father of the bride requested it for his daughter's processional, since he and his wife had it at theirs. We forgot. Oops! We still got overtime, because they kept us five hours. Great party


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Old Salt (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## charry (Nov 24, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> This is the first song I remember slow dancing to, in Ronny's den, with a girl who put her head on my shoulder, in the dark! Heaven! We were twelve. Man, if I could go back to that night, that time in my life, knowing what I do, now. (Just heard from Ronny, today. Yeah, I've kept in touch with friends from wayyyyyy back.)





Love this...they always played this at the end of the night , at our local disco ....The Top Rank suite . ....memories x


----------



## charry (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## 911 (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## lukebass (Nov 30, 2019)

My roots go back to the doo-wop era when close dancing was the thing.  There were many great songs to dance to, but my all time favorite was "There's A Moon Out Tonight," The Capris.


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 30, 2019)

lukebass said:


> My roots go back to the doo-wop era when close dancing was the thing.  There were many great songs to dance to, but my all time favorite was "There's A Moon Out Tonight," The Capris.


Ooh _yes_! Doo Wop and my era too.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 30, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> personal fav of mine


I always wondered who sang that song.Thanks Gary O'


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 30, 2019)

MeAgain said:


>


If one is slow dancing to this song they are real, real drunk.


----------



## charry (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Pepper (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Nautilus (Dec 3, 2019)

Our all time favorite:


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 6, 2019)




----------

